# Wheel bearing service intervals



## Gerry

How often does everybody check and lube their RV's wheel bearings? Do you do it yourselves or take it to an RV shop? If a shop how much money should one expect to part with? We've had two toy haulers; a 17ft Vortex and our current 21ft K2 by Komfort is a 06' unit and I don't think the wheel bearings have been looked at since new and although it seems to have had very little use before we got it last summer we've put about 2500 miles on and so I figure it's time. Thanks for helping a newbie, gerry


----------



## happiestcamper

I asked the service place to repack them for me one time with my old camper (had it 7 years). They said they looked fine, and that even one had too much grease in it. He told me I really only need to do it once every two years - and this was after 5 years of owning it.

Art, what do you recommend?


----------



## artmart

That's what I've heard too, happiest camper. Check your manual for better details.

I have EZlube bearings and shoot ONLY a couple of squirts of grease about every 6 months no matter what. I took the bearings apart last year when checking the brakes after 4 years of ownership but since I don't put too many miles on my RV (sob, I wish I did more) I found nothing wrong. I've only had this rig 5 years and will check the bearings in about 3 years, unless I need new brakes sooner than that. As a habit if the brakes ever need service I do the bearings at the same time even if they look good.

This very much depends on how much you drive the rig (not using it, because if it sits a lot, there's not much concern on the bearings). It also depends if you drive in a lot of water (too much rain?). I've heard water will mess things up and even though they're supposed to be sealed, bearings should not be under water (snow, rain?).

For a preowned rig and there are no maintenance records, have the bearings checked. It would be good insurance. Monitor the brakes and when they need work, replace the bearings. Since the rotors should be turned when the shoes are replaced and the bearings removed in the process, you may as well kill two birds (brakes & bearings) with one stone (service call).


----------



## dogbone

I do mine every spring, along with the boat trailer. Probably overkill, learned from my father.
I bought this gizmo called a bearing packer. You fill it with grease put the bearing in it and push down. The old grease is forced out and the new stuff goes in. No more greasy hands and fingers, at least not as bad.


----------



## bobrussell

i grease mine yearly (probably too often) but i have the easy lube hubs, new grease in, old grease out. you can't over-grease them as long as you're careful not to blow a seal and grease your brakes.

personally, i don't think you should pull them off every year or two to repack them, you're taking too much of a chance that you could contaminate them, better to wait 5 or more years for that, if you keep them greased.


----------



## DBarker123

I guess I better at least check mine ( recently purchased 1971 18ft SPORTSMAN complete w/ mice, squirrel nests, leaking roof, mold, mildew and odors) before a 680 mile 1st trip. 
I'm leaving to get some lights and bearing grease.
dbarker123


----------



## Gerry

DBarker123 said:


> I guess I better at least check mine ( recently purchased 1971 18ft SPORTSMAN complete w/ mice, squirrel nests, leaking roof, mold, mildew and odors) before a 680 mile 1st trip.
> I'm leaving to get some lights and bearing grease.
> dbarker123


 I'd also check the age of the tires. RV tires don't seem to age well with tires 4 years old at the age to replace.
With regards to my original post, some friends bought a 2006, 23 ft toy hauler last year and on their third use of it last month while stopped for a rest break noticed smoke coming from the right front wheel hub. You guessed it both bearings burnt up destroying the brake back plate and spindle requiring replacement of the whole axle. It's hard to say but my guess is if they would have inspected and repacked the bearings it probably wouldn't have happened. Mine were just serviced this spring and found OK. I would suggest anyone buying a used RV check the wheel bearings first. With the low time on our friend's I suspect the bearings were not sufficiently lubbed at the factory. I also took down the bearing numbers and bought a spare set that we keep in our toy hauler packed with fresh grease in plastic bag ready to use.


----------



## dogbone

Just a follow up on my original post. If I'm going for a long trip, I put 3 or 4 pumps in my easy lube axles and 3 in the bearing buddies on the boat trailer. I'm more concerned about the boat trailer. When doing 60 or 65 mph. those little wheels are going like bat out of hell. Then they get dunked in salt water.


----------

